Ask HN: Do you use digital ink to create handwritten notes? Why or why not? - kanishkdudeja
======
warent
No, because I don't have a tablet. But even if I did, still probably not
because sometimes it's easier to flip through notebook pages than scroll
through a digital list of notes. But perhaps to a greater extent, the tactile
response of writing on a screen is strangely just not satisfying to my brain
like writing on paper, and that's something I can't explain rationally.

------
cjoelrun
Used iPad Pro for a while. It was alright. Mostly type out notes into emacs
org mode now. If I write anything I immediately scanbot it into Dropbox.

I got over the tactile feel. It’s not a big deal. Only annoying part was a
dead pencil. New iPad design should be a lot better. Kind of tempted.

